

New Creative Tools on Instagram - seaghost
http://blog.instagram.com/post/87703266532/new-creative-tools

======
msoad
It's 2014 and still Instagram image resolution is 640px by 640px

~~~
HorizonXP
640px is the exact width of the iPhone 5's screen.

While you may want larger images, the fact is that Instagram has a large
number of users in foreign markets and they're trying to expand their presence
there. Increased resolution means larger resource requirements, and
ultimately, a slower/reduced experience for the users they're trying to reach.

To be honest, a community like 500px might be more along the lines of what
you're looking for.

------
imkevinxu
Looks like Instagram is trying to be more like VSCO?

~~~
juliann
that's exactly what i thougth when i saw this.

------
peter_l_downs
I'd much rather they allowed you to automatically pad non-square images so
that they can be uploaded without cropping. All of my friends on instagram
shoot with fancy DSLRs, add padding in photoshop, and then upload the
resulting image from their phone. They're a great product already because it's
so simple, but if everyone that I _want_ to follow on instagram (great
photographers) already take these actions, why not make it easier for them?

~~~
HorizonXP
Why not use a community that is geared for professionals like 500px?

~~~
vosper
Because everyone's on Instagram

~~~
HorizonXP
True. And there _might_ be a reason for that.

------
dchuk
It's interesting that they are adding all of these features for improving the
appearance of an image but there's still no way to zoom in on an image in the
app.

------
codehero
They could inspire creativity by letting me upload photos from my desktop...

------
oliv__
Feeling that ios 8 heat, huh?

------
sboak
No kitschy launch video?

